# Interested in AnthroCon



## Miklagard (Sep 21, 2009)

As the title says, I'm interested in attending anthrocon 2010. Problem is, I don't have a clue how much it will cost, or even a ball park estimate. I looked on the AC website, but I could not find a registration cost. 

Actually, I just found out a room will cost 119 bucks a night. Registration cost for AC is still unknown.

Also, if I was to go, I would have to find people to go with. I posted in these threads:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43382
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51606
But they don't seem to be an appropriate place to make posts and such in an attempt to find people near me that want to go to the con.
So would I post it here or what?
Thanks!


----------



## Jelly (Sep 21, 2009)

Registration: I'm pretty sure its 30 now, 40 as time goes by, and 50 a few months before the convention and at its start.

Otherwise its 20 per day, 10 on Sunday.

It usually runs between 300 and 500 for me (I've always roomed with 3 other people).
Most of the cost depends on what you eat and what you purchase.
Parking was something like 17 bucks for the weekend, I think.

And if depending on where you're coming from and how you get back, the tolls around 30 bucks.


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 22, 2009)

Dear lord, 500 bucks? Does most of that cost come from the hotel room or what? I'm figuring you go with three people and stay for three days, that will cost you 120. Registering is 30 for you, so that is 150. I would make an estimate of food costing 40 or 50 at most (that is, if you go to fast food places or something). I'm at 200, not counting in the transportation or whatever you will buy at the con. 

Damn it, I just proved you were in a correct ball park estimate 
Well, at least I have a better idea of the cost. Thanks for the numbers!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 22, 2009)

I worked up a quick and dirty spreadsheet for a Canadian traveling from Hamilton, Ontario.  Assumes no customs, taxes (state or local) or duties, all prices in USD.  $817 Including fuel, parking, tolls, 3 nights hotel (single occupancy  ) and food and booze.  Plus any gifts, art or souvenirs.  Does not include car or medical insurance, nor bonds or bail. 

Splitting transportation and a room 4-ways would bring the cost down to about $450.   But splitting a room is difficult, given my advanced age and marital status.  Besides, instead of taking a room at the hotel, I was thinking of taking a suite; gotta have my space.    Otters travel in style.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 22, 2009)

The hotel rooms cost $120 a night.

But by the time you get local, city, state, and other fees in there, that looks closer to $140 - $150 a night.  

Always assume you will be going alone when rooming with furs you don't know.  There's a decent chance that someone is going to skip out on the bill.   

Also, Anthrocon isn't a 3 night thing.  Most get in the wednesday before hand.. so that's one night.. then the 24 , 25, 26 are three more nights.. and the dead dog ends late sunday night, so if you stay to fly / drive out the next monday.. it's 5 nights.

5 nights * $150  
Food will probably run you between $80 - $150 for the five days.
Gas will run you $60, less if you split it, of course.

Conbadges run $20 - $60. 
Sketchbook sizes run $30 - $200
Auction can be pricey as all hell
Books run $20 or so.  
Comics are $5 - $15+

$500 would be doing the con pretty cheaply , IMHO.


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 22, 2009)

Well then I clearly don't have the money for such an event. I grossly underestimated the costs of it. In that case, I seem not to have the money for it. Also, I don't think I could pull together any allies to go with by July. Maybe another day...


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, you can still go if you have around $400 or $500 or so.  Just understand that this is the premier (or one of them) Furry event.  The prices are a little higher for products, the lines are a little longer, the commissions are a little faster made.  

If you're not going for merchandise and can find three others.. (or more.. I've heard of some rooming with around 8)  you can probably do the convention on $300 or so.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2009)

If you are planning on going, save up to 500-600 bucks. It includes transportation and room and board if you are planning on rooming on staying in a hotel with 4-5 other people.


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 22, 2009)

See, I have 540 bucks on my debit card now, with 400 back at home. But I can't just blow off 400 bucks on this without saving more up first. I need money for food, books, etc. So yes, technically I could go. But I would end up screwing myself over financially. 

Then again, I would be purchasing little no merchandise. BUT, that would be offset by the fact that I couldn't find an ample amount of people to split the hotel cost with. I looked at those who live in maine, and it's only 4 or 5 people. Out of those, maybe 1 would have the cash and interest to go. The stars do not shine in my favor, but at least I have the sum of money necessary to go.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> See, I have 540 bucks on my debit card now, with 400 back at home. But I can't just blow off 400 bucks on this without saving more up first. I need money for food, books, etc. So yes, technically I could go. But I would end up screwing myself over financially.
> 
> Then again, I would be purchasing little no merchandise. BUT, that would be offset by the fact that I couldn't find an ample amount of people to split the hotel cost with. I looked at those who live in maine, and it's only 4 or 5 people. Out of those, maybe 1 would have the cash and interest to go. The stars do not shine in my favor, but at least I have the sum of money necessary to go.



If you are looking for roomie buddies, you can check in on the Anthrocon site for people looking for roomies. 

But I remember with the trip, it cost me around 550, with about 150 as spending money in the dealer's deen. I think I bought more food and drinks than stuff though. But just in case, plan to keep 100 extra if you are planing on shopping in the Dealer's Den/Artist's Alley. You never know, you might want to commission a badge.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 22, 2009)

The "_really devoted_" (and the staffers setting up stuff) show up on Wednesday. AC is _mostly_ a 3-day event. There are a few small events on Thursday evening, but you're not missing anything epic. Opening ceremonies are Friday morning, but the hotel rooms aren't typically ready till the regular check-in time at 3pm. Since I travel by train from NYC on Thursday and arrive around 7pm, I reserve for four nights and return Monday morning. 

Hotel+sales taxes in Pittsburgh add up to 14% extra. I still don't know why they don't quote the price with tax included (it's not like the tax varies). You would need to estimate how your savings will grow between now and the con. Your first expense will be the first night's room, charged when you reserve your room. But check Anthrocon's website. I looked there a few days ago, and there was an announcement that hotel reservations would open in February. So you (may, depending on your income) have time to save for that first night's deposit, and figure out by then if you can save enough for the rest, which should be fairly easy to predict.

---PCJ


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 23, 2009)

RailRide said:


> The "_really devoted_" (and the staffers setting up stuff) show up on Wednesday. AC is _mostly_ a 3-day event. There are a few small events on Thursday evening, but you're not missing anything epic. Opening ceremonies are Friday morning, but the hotel rooms aren't typically ready till the regular check-in time at 3pm. Since I travel by train from NYC on Thursday and arrive around 7pm, I reserve for four nights and return Monday morning.



I'm thinking about doing the same.  There isn't an amtrak Toronto to Pittsburgh run, nor a Via train.  The direct flight is only 60 min, but there isn't many and they cost WAY too much.  The indirect flight is affordable, but is twice as long as the 4 hour drive. 

So if I arrived for 3-ish on Thursday, and depart after closing ceremony on Sunday, I can keep the trip under $1,000.00 and still be home before mid-night Sunday.


----------

